# Need Plans/Pics for Milking Stand!! HELP PLEASE!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok! I am sure there are some of these plans on here SOMEWHERE and I will try and search for them later today when I have a little more time... but figured I would go ahead and post this incase anyone had any other ideas :thumbup: 

Most everyone knows about the new Does I just purchased... Well one of them is supposed to be REALLY good on the milking stand AND she is actually in milk right now, but I think she is drying up so will wait till after her next kidding to start milking her myself. In the meantime.... this has made me realize that I need to get to work on a milking stand! I told Hubby about the one the guy had that I got the goats from... and of course his first question was "Did you get some pics of it?" :doh: I had my camera with me and everything and didn't even think to get any pics! :doh: So maybe someone on here has plans for a similar stand? :shrug: It had an extra step going up to it to make it easier for the minis to get on it... one side of the head catch would let down so you could run their head through it and then would latch back at the top, and it had a board just in the right place at the other side so that you could attach a small feed pan for them to eat while you are milking them. I am sure that this is a pretty standard design for a milking stand... but still need some detailed pics or some plans! Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!! I am SO excited about having my first Nigerian that is used to being milked!!!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We made ours from the plans on Fiasco Farm - however - we made the base wider so that I can sit next to the doe -and I love it. The other thing is - it is designed for standards - so either make it shorter - or do what I did - and make a removable step, that way, you will have one that you can use for both :thumb:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup, made one using Fiasco's plans. It only took a day to make. I love it. However, like Kelebek said it's for standards so I did what she did and made a step for my goats. One of my goats can actually pull her head through it too so I've made adjustments for that. I'm so glad to have my stanchion, it makes my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Brandi...

There is a guy in Monterey who makes them and sells them for $100. He advertises on nashville.craigslist.com

I've attached a pic below...

Here is his ad.
http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/1049778618.html

Hope that helps. I have to redo mine. The main part and head catch is good, but the legs have fallen off. I bought it from a mennonite 2 years ago...her hubby had made it.

Susan


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

my son made mine, i gave him the dimensions over the phone from the book an this is what he brought home, I think he did a good job for a 16 yr old at the time hes gonna b 20 in a few months,


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! That will help alot!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

teresa (trob1) has detailed pictures on her website


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! :thumbup: I will look at that! :wink:


----------

